
Citizen engineer - HD video, comic book/zine & kit - kqr2
http://citizenengineer.com/
======
yan
Ladyada's projects[1] are just beautiful. The Wave Bubble[2] almost makes me
want to dive into my copy of 'art of electronics' and try to understand enough
to grok its blueprints.

[1] <http://www.ladyada.net/make/> [2]
<http://www.ladyada.net/make/wavebubble/index.html>

------
krisneuharth
Very cool video. Can't wait to see what topics they cover in the future.

